# show jumpers/eventers-are hoof boots allowed?



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

No. They are not legal. BUT you should not come across very rocky terrain. MAYBE a LITTLE in XC, but it wouldn't be much at all.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Being barefoot is legal. You wouldn't have the option to use studs though if you needed them.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Folks, what about glue-on shoes? I think Easyboot has something like that as a "temporal" solution...


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Boots are very unwise to even school XC or jumping in, IMO. They are not able to handle the torque and twist that would be exerted on them by turns and thrust. It can cause them to twist or move on the foot. Not good. And, unless you have the models that you can put caulks in, they offer much less traction.

You can get away with just front shoes in many locations, at the lower levels. But, if you show eventing, you may have to make a shoeing decision for your horse's well being.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I cant answer your question...but I ride in Bucks County too.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I ride at Bucks several times a year. As long as your course doesn't go through the woods, you won't hit rocky ground. The footing in the arenas is wonderful. I showed barefoot my first year but as we moved up in eventing, I decided to put front shoes on as I noticed a little bruising after an event.

At Bucks, just be careful in the parking area and around the hunt rings... this is where most of the rocks are. I stuck to the bridle paths instead of the roads to save Primo's feet.

As others said... nix the boots. They aren't designed for this kind of work.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

My gelding is eventing with bare feet at beginner novice right now. As long as your horse has good feet, he or she should be okay to remain barefoot for the low levels of eventing, but you will probably want to strongly consider shoeing for training level & above.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you guys, my horse does great barefoot but the outdoor arena has a lot of rocks and I use the boots because I wouldn't want her to land on a large rock after a jump barefoot. I would rather not show her then put shoes on her. She doesn't need them and not only that, there are no competent farriers who come to the barn where I am boarding her. There are only 2 farriers who will go to that barn, one who is the whole reason my TB needed boots for 6 months for anything other then the indoor arena and the other who I have heard noting but bad things about. I finally found a barefoot trimmer from almost an hour away willing to come just to do her feet. She is at the point now where she can trot and canter over gravel without any hint of tenderness. I have seen plenty of articles of horses eventing bareboot(and some with boots). I even saw some that say they noticed horses slipping more with studs then when being barefoot and a ton of articles that studs vs. plain shoes are bad for your horses joints as the foot stays in place but the joint torques. I'm not trying to start a debate, I just don't know anything about eventing but I don't see why it couldn't be done barefoot. My friend is planning on entering her in 3' classes, so noting terribly high, she jumps 3' barefoot in the indoor and non-rocky outdoor with no problems.

ETA: I have the easyboot epics and they were recommended by my trimmer for jumping, she says she has quite a few clients using them while jumping.


----------

